

Wasted Time in the Workplace Infographic - jpmc2
http://www.timedoctor.com/biz3.0/infograph-wasted-time/
Cool info graphic about wasted time in the workplace
======
njharman
The lost productivity here is same sort of false number as record labels' lost
sales due to privacy.

